# Ich verzweifel an der JDBC Verbindung



## philippd (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


Ich habe nun schon einige Stunden Tutorials gelesen und versucht, irgendwie den jdbc Treiber verwenden zu können.... doch irgenwie bekomme ich den nicht zum Laufen...

Zunächst mal mein Testprogramm...


```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.SQLException;

public class Datenbankv {


public void verbindeMitDb() {

try {
Connection conn =
DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://85.13.135.84/d0050820?" + "user=d0050820&password=******");
// Do something with the Connection

} catch (SQLException ex) {
// handle any errors
System.out.println("SQLException: " + ex.getMessage());
System.out.println("SQLState: " + ex.getSQLState());
System.out.println("VendorError: " + ex.getErrorCode());
}
}

}
```

Also es wird in einer anderen Klasse ein Objekt davon erzeugt und die Methode verbindeMitDb ausgeführt...

Als Ausgabe erscheint folgendes:

```
SQLException: No suitable driver found for jdbc:mysql://85.13.135.84/d0050820?user=d0050820&password=*****
SQLState: 08001
VendorError: 0
```

Ich habe den Treiber mysql-connector-java-5.0.5 von http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/5.0.html heruntergeladen.
Dann habe ich die dort enthaltene Jar- Datei in das Verzeichnis kopiert, wo sich mein übriger Quelltext befindet. In meiner IDE "Java-Editor" habe ich diese nun unter "Classpath-User" eingetragen. - Ohne Erfolg.
Daraufhin habe ich die Jar- Datei als System- Umgebungsvariable hinzugefügt, auch wenn ich dies eigentlich vermeiden wollte - jedoch ebenfalls ohne Erfolg...


Woran kann es liegen?

Danke
Philipp


----------



## DP (12. Mai 2007)

die suche scheint in fabelwesen im netz zu sein...

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4768


----------



## HoaX (12. Mai 2007)

hast du den mysql-treiber denn geladen? classpath allein reicht nicht. du brauchst noch ein Class.forName("...")


----------



## DP (12. Mai 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529


----------

